# 820 Drive Counter Shaft?



## MGP (May 20, 2016)

LA-317 What steel should I use to make this? Also should I order the oiless bushings from Logan or get them at home depot or similar hardware store? If so does anyone know what size they are I have not taken it apart yet but its real tight so I'm betting there bad.  Thanks Mike


----------



## Chuck K (May 22, 2016)

I don't have a manual in front of me and l'm way too lazy to check the number on the logan lathe site so I'm just going assume that your talking about replacing the shaft.  If that's the case I would just use 1018. You could use ground and polished material, but it would seem like overkill to me.  What seems strange to me is that you say the bushings are tight.  That would seem like a good thing.  Anytime that I have had to fix a countershaft both the shaft and the bushings were worn and wallowed out.  Going from memory, that's a 3/4" shaft with 4 - 3/4×7/8 bushings. I just buy bushings from Motion Industries. 
Chuck


----------



## MGP (May 22, 2016)

Thanks Chuck
Yes the bushings are ovaled out it was tight cause of hardened grease I freed it up tonight and removed the shaft. I have to mic up the shaft tomorrow but it doesn't look warn but it is dirty and I have it soaking with other parts in my degreaser.
So should I buy 3/4" 1018 Rod or get it bigger and turn it ? and the bushing what am I looking for bronze? Thanks again Mike

PS: I think I found them oilite  oil impregnated bronze bushing or do I want oil impregnated sintered bronze ?


----------



## Chuck K (May 22, 2016)

Yeah,  I would expect that you would find some wear on the shaft if the bushings are badly worn.  Just buy the 3/4 material for the shaft and get oilite bushings.  Seems like there is an oiler in the center of the  bracket with 2 short bushings, one on each side to leave an oil gap in the center.


----------



## MGP (May 22, 2016)

Theres no oilers on mine it its the later design. But that sounds like a great idea ill find out when I press out the old bushing but it seems to be a just one bushing on each side.


----------



## CluelessNewB (May 22, 2016)

I don't seem to have my old order from McMaster Carr but I believe I ordered ground 1045 for the shaft and oilite bushings.   I also remember 4 @ 3/4 x 7/8 bushings but please check yours before ordering, my memory isn't all that good from 5 years ago.


----------



## CluelessNewB (May 22, 2016)

MGP said:


> Theres no oilers on mine it its the later design.



With the later design I believe you will need only 2 bushings but they will be longer.  (The older design had 2 "bearings" LA-318 which each held 2 bronze bushings 0619)


----------



## MGP (May 23, 2016)

What about 1144 Steel for the shaft ?
https://www.onlinemetals.com/merchant.cfm?pid=7636&step=4&showunits=inches&id=286&top_cat=197


----------



## CluelessNewB (May 23, 2016)

Should be fine,  my only comment is that for a little more you can get turned ground and polished https://www.speedymetals.com/pc-155...quivalent-turned-ground-polished-000-001.aspx (I didn't check shipping).   If you haven't removed the old pulleys yet be warned that there may be stacked set screws.  My flat belt pulley had them, took one set screw out and I didn't realize that there was another one under it.


----------



## MGP (May 23, 2016)

Perfect Thank you ill go with that.


----------



## MGP (May 23, 2016)

Bushings and shaft on order. They are one piece and are each  1-1/2" long. Hopefully ill get this running soon to test everything out before I take it apart and paint and restore it.


----------

